# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Cái vặn vít điện tử :D

## thuhanoi

Mới nhận cái văn vít điện tử Atlas Copco - Hãng nổi tiếng về máy nén khí của Thụy điển. Đem ngâm cứu khoa học liền

Và đây là động cơ kéo

Maxon 457016, nó có 6 dây ra mà không biết nó thuộc thể loại gì nên chưa cho nó chạy được :P
Sau khi đo đo đạt đạt dự đoán kết cấu dây thế này

Không biết nó làm cái khỉ gió gì mà có con PIC trong này  :Big Grin: 

Đến đây coi như mất phương hướng, ngóng chờ chuyên gia hihi

----------


## Tuanlm

http://www.maxonmotorusa.com/maxon/v...ntent/products

bơi dzô kiếm đi anh  :Big Grin: 

Mạch không có FET nên dự đoán là DC brushes. Mấy dây còn lại có thể là resolver

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> http://www.maxonmotorusa.com/maxon/v...ntent/products
> 
> bơi dzô kiếm đi anh 
> 
> Mạch không có FET nên dự đoán là DC brushes. Mấy dây còn lại có thể là resolver


Tiếp tục - té ra 4 chân trên không phải cuộn dây mà cái sensỏ hay cái gì đó. Cuộn dây là ở dưới --> DC mô tor thôi - đưa điện vào chạy rồi  :Big Grin: 
Tiếp tục xem 4 dây đó là cái gì

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

trong 4 dây có thể có dây của thắng từ ko ah?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> trong 4 dây có thể có dây của thắng từ ko ah?


Chắc không đâu bác 4 chân trên có thể là sênsor đo tốc độ hoặc đo lực chi đó điện trở đo được như trên, nó như 3 cái điện trở nối tiếp nhau

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em đúng là một con gà điện tử thích phán. Em nghỉ vui chắc nó là cái thằng từ để khi nào chán vặn điện thì khóa lại vặng tay chơi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, phán để tạo động lực cho người khác là đáng khích lệ chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

Hic, 9.1K thì cuộn dây đó phải dài mấy trăm Km.

----------

iamnot.romeo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Lọ mọ tìm datasheet chân ic thấy trang này hay cho các bác ngâm cứu điện tử với linh kiên SMD:
http://www.s-manuals.com/smd 
bác nào cần lưu vào rồi tra nhé

----------


## duonghoang

--- Loại này nó thuộc dạng micro torque rồi bác ơi, nó có thêm bộ controller nữa. Chắc ráp hết lại bỏ lên bộ sưu tập thôi bác  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

ĐÚng rồi - cho vào bộ sưu tập, chờ bộ điều khiển :P

----------


## tcm

Theo em thì con động cơ đó là dc servo. 4 dây đó là 4 dây encorder.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Theo em thì con động cơ đó là dc servo. 4 dây đó là 4 dây encorder.


Cũng nghiên về kiểu này nhưng ngâm cứu thì thấy Maxon nó thường dùng 6 dây cho encoder trong đó có 2 dây cấp nguồn 5V

----------


## ducduy9104

> Cũng nghiên về kiểu này nhưng ngâm cứu thì thấy Maxon nó thường dùng 6 dây cho encoder trong đó có 2 dây cấp nguồn 5V


Có thể là tacho chăng?

----------

thuhanoi

----------

